# Max memory upgrade for Dell Dimension 4500



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a Dell Dimension 4500 and want to add more RAM. When go to many websites, it said I can have a max of 1G RAM. However, when I went to Crucial.com and do their website scan, it said I have the capacity to upgrade is 2G. This is actually the capacity the 4500 can go to. Who do I believe?
I am hoping to find two 1G PC 3200 Chips (maybe find them on ebay) to max the computer out with 2G? If this is possable, what type of chips should I look for? 


Thank you, 
muckmail


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Crucial.

However, I would ask what you expect to gain using two Gigs instead of one. You might be wasting money. The difference in performance between one and two Gigs of RAM is undetectable in most applications.


----------



## Shadow Kolezar (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow I've been having the same problem with my Dimension 2400 Series. Crucial and Kingston say max is 2GB but Dell says its 1GB... and then they offered to sell me a 1GB. I already ordered a 1GB from crucial becuase it's cheaper and is guaranteed. I asked this on another thread and was told to belive Dell.

Oh well I'll find out in a week and post back here.


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

Well looking at Dells web site-- Support spec. sheet it shows MAX 1 gig


----------



## Shadow Kolezar (Jul 16, 2007)

I just said that... Thanks for restating


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

I understand-- Why fool with 2 g of ram when you can only use 1?


----------

